# Vista Network Adapter Error- Can't Connect to the Network



## computergirl1987 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a sony vaio running windows vista home premium. My local area adapter is Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Connection.

Although the ethernet cable is plugged in, I cannot connect to the internet. I am in a college dorm and have tried connecting the laptop to others' cables who are not having connection problems. Yet my computer still cannot connect. Note: My computer was NOT having issues a few days ago, and had been working fine for a couple of weeks. Since then, I haven't changed any settings etc etc.

I have updated the driver for the Marvell Yukon adapter which hasn't rectified the problem.

I have also tried resetting the winsock catalog. I forget the exact name of the commands, but there was two of them I typed in using the command prompt. Both were completed successfully, but did not solve the problem.

I have also compared my settings with another recent Marvell Yukon adapter in IPv6 and IPv4 with a friend's computer to verify that the same options are selected, and they are identical. Both are set up to get automatically assigned IP addresses.

The exact message I get when trying to 'diagnose and repair' the local connection is: "Plug cable into the Network Adapter Local Area Connection".

The computer is very new (within the past few months), and I've done basic searches of the registry and startup files to see if anything nasty had managed to get in. (although I would expect much worse problems if that were the case) and I haven't found anything.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. If there's another thread somewhere with this problem that I missed while searching the site, I apologize for the double topic. Thank you for your time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is this the two commands you used?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Let's see this for the machine with the cable plugged in:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

Finally, do you have a wireless hotspot around? Have you successfully connected to any wireless networks?


----------



## computergirl1987 (Jul 29, 2007)

Here's what I got:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-2C-AC-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-BF-EA-27
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks, and sorry about the double post.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's looking a lot like the adapter may have a problem. You've eliminated the cable and the network connection, reloaded the drivers, repaired the stack, etc. I think you may have a broken NIC in the laptop.


----------



## computergirl1987 (Jul 29, 2007)

There's also an error that pops up about there being an 'unsuccessful update'. The computer isn't even a month old, so I would hope standard 'wear and tear' hasn't taken its toll yet. This error has been popping up for some time though. From what I can infer, you're saying that this is a hardware, not software issue, and that reinstalling vista wouldn't solve the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It sounds like a hardware issue. You can check the Event Log to see what update failed. I don't think that re-installing Vista would help, but I've been wrong a time or two.


----------

